

Ask HN: How do you (or your parents) organize family photos? - jihip

Juts had this problem:<p>My mom: &quot;I want to go through all our family photos and select few photos to print and make a physical album.&quot;<p>Currently, our family photos are scattered across our phones, digital cameras, and old backup dropbox account I made few years back.<p>Is there a good way for her to somehow go through all those photos and somehow sort them?<p>(my mom is not tech savvy. she doesn&#x27;t know how to close a tab on a browser. that concept just goes over her head. so does the concept of filesystem, or file&#x2F;directory for that matter.)
======
helen842000
I have this issue too. It's kinda several problems in one. Photos spread out
between various homes in the family, different devices etc.

As a wedding photographer we use Zenfolio for our customers and often create
our own galleries to share with friends & family.

Most albums now are photo books instead of prints in an album. I've used Cewe
- good books but software is a pain.

It would be nice to have them all together. A simple iPad app connected up to
Dropbox might work. Easy to navigate but then the print ordering is a whole
other issue.

------
3beard
install google picasa, collect all photo's in a single folder.

